# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Biến vịt con Creative Sound Blaster Live! thành Thiên nga Audigy/X-Fi Sound Card (phầ

## haibang510

*Bước 3:* cài soft để mod
Trước khi cài soft, ta chạy file Ikernel để tránh xảy ra lỗi trong quá trình cài đặt



Sau đó, chạy file setup – chọn giao diện tiếng Anh – chọn Next

 

Chọn Install - chọn Next



Chọn I agree… –> chọn Next

 

Đến cửa sổ tiếp theo, tiếp tục chọn Next


Tiếp đến chọn mục Music Edition - chọn Next



Kế tiếp, để mặc định và chọn Next


Sau khi chương trình tự giải nén, ta chọn Install - chọn Next



Tiếp theo, ta làm tuơng tự, trong quá trình install ta cứ để mặc định và chọn Next

 

Tron khi cài đặt, đến cửa sổ này, bạn sẽ nghe một tiếng bíp, bạn bấm tổ hợp phím Alt + Tab để thấy bảng Confirm - chọn Install anyway

 

Sau khi hoàn tất quá trình cài đặt, bạn chọn Restart để khởi động lại máy



Vậy là bạn đã hoàn thành các bước cơ bản của việc mod soundcard từ seri LiveBlaster lên seri Audigi và X-Fi, việc còn lại chỉ là thưởng thức thành quả của mình sau khi mod, bằng cách chỉnh equalizer và các hiệu ứng âm thanh khác sao cho phù hợp với bộ loa và khả năng “thẩm âm” của mình nhé. 

Chúc các bạn thành công.
bài viết sưu tầm từ (ITconnect)

----------

